# Compounded Strategy



## AFTScouk (9 September 2012)

Here is a long term strategy that has been compounded using Excel.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (10 September 2012)

AFTScouk said:


> Here is a long term strategy that has been compounded using Excel.




Make sure you scan the file. *.xls can contain viruses*


----------



## bailx (12 December 2012)

Quite an overwhelming spread AFTscouk. I must admit I'm a little mis-understood by it all. Although I do agree with the concept of Compound Strategy.  I get very excited when thinking about profit compound, to me its the back bone to any trade and its analysis for the long term, when you put it all together. An equity with a positive and strong Profit compound can go a long way, given the right fundamentals. Always like to take my chances when riding on Profit compound.


----------

